# Maine



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

I was just wondering if there were was anyone who goes snowboarding in Maine, and if so, where in Maine you go.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

I've never been _snowboarding_ in Maine, but they have some great winter sports there...I went there once with a friend, and we went ice skating in some little town...I forget what it's called, but she has relatives there. It was awesome! What a beautiful state...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Yes it is. We live near hills and there is one hill that seems to be popular but it looks a bit too much for my two kids to handle.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Is it a resort kind of popular, or just a nice hill that's popular with the people who live there? I wouldn't mind seeing Maine again...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Definitely no resort around here. Not where a store is 15miles away! LOL

Yes, just hill most of the locals go to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

Sounds like my kind of place!  

I've heard that Lost Valley is supposed to be a really nice resort, but I don't know if they offer snowboarding or not...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

this is an extremely late reply, but i just registered

maine is a pretty sick place to board at. its a beginner to intermediate area to ski/snowboard. between sunday river, sugarloaf, and big squaw there are a lot of different types of mountains to ride. just google "maine ski resorts" and you'll get tons of hits.

i live in southern new hampshire and i actually prefer the central/north NH and northern vermont compared to maine, but hey, they are all mostly withing 5-6 hours of each other. always fun to make a weekend trip out of it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

sunday river is really nice.

but yea there are lots of places in vt and nh that are really nice and close to maine.
My personal fav is killington.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

*Snowboarding Location Reviews*

Each day, hundreds of new posts are submitted in the snowboarding Forums by members of the site. Participate in the thousands of discussions by clicking the link above. You can search for content within the Forums using the search facility below.


Mack

Maine Treatment Centers


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

When I lived in Boston I rode sunday river almost every weekend. Its a solid place to go, and it offers all terrain for all riders!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

I have been buying a duel sunday river/sugarloaf pass for the last few seasons. I'm in southern maine so the river is def. closer, but i prefer sugarloaf. alot more vertical there (sugarloaf is like 4500 feet, compared to an average of like 2500 at the river). Both are excellent though and lift lines are never really to big. Shawnee peak is a nice little place in southern maine, with night rideing. The conditions there usually suck though, plenty of ice and the parks are horrible.


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

sunday river and sugarloaf are by far the best in maine, end of story. shawnee's small, and abrams is even smaller. Lost valley is TINY, and squaw I've never been to. Sunday River and sugarloaf arent cheap tho - one day ticket's 80-85 bucks.


----------

